# Natural Balance - Why do you feed it?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm wondering why so many of you feed Natural Balance Potato & Duck or the Sweet Potato & Venison food if it only has a 4-Star rating on www.dogfoodanalysis.com , versus feeding a higher rated food.

I know some of your dogs have allergies, which I can then understand, but for those of you who have dogs w/out allergies, why feed it?

London is currently on Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy (lamb) and overall she does fine on this, but sometimes her stools aren't as firm as I think they should be, which makes me think I should experiment with a new food.

Also, is it bad to feed Lamb, Venison, Fish, or Duck if they don't have allergies...I only wonder this because if they were to develop allergies, there would be less choices to switch to.

I am starting to LOVE Petco now, because they are really starting to carry many of the 4-6 star rated foods, and even have some nice shampoos/conditioners now!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

EDIT: She also has horrible, stinky farts... :shocked: :yucky: :faint:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I feed Natural Balance Potato and Duck for Abbie because that is what her breeders uses and recommends. Abbie is doing awesome on it, so why change.

There are plenty of other novelty proteins out there as long as you aren't constantly switching between novelty proteins, if that makes sense.

As for the stinky farts, I would consider switching food and maybe try a lil plain, organic yogurt for the probiotics.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I guess I'm sticking with the NB Potato & Duck because before I used it Buttons had tear stains and after I tried using something else we had to go get him a depomedrol shot & antibiotics to try to stop the scratching. If we hadn't had these problems, I probably would go to one of the 6 star foods.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I honestly don't look at the ratings. Although it's a good guide, I get a quality food, that works for us.

I like Wellness, and Natural Balance. I've had so many dogs, in and out, and have never had a problem.
I also feed the Duck and Potato. To be honest, I've had several dogs come in here with allergies, and
this, along with a vet visit fixed them right up. Poops are firm, too.

I also like the free food, we get after purchasing 'X' amount. We go thru one-hundred 13-oz cans, and one
17-pound bag of dry, each month. So not only is the price reasonable, I usually walk out with 24-cans,
free of charge.

So with my experiences, I personally give it a 6-Star rating. :rockon:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Honestly it seems like all the 6 start foods are grain free. Those foods seem to be too high in protein for a lot of pups to easily digest. Both Pixie and Jazz had horrible smelly gas on it as well as stool a bit on the soft side. I now feed wellness whish is a 5 star I think (if I recall correctly) and they are much better. I tried the NB but neither one liked it at all. Picky little boogers! Personally, I think a 4 star is still acceptable. If the pups are doing well on it, then yay!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah don't have any food allergies. I've always fed them both mostly Natural Balance. Not just the Duck & Potato though. Right now they are eating the NB Small Bites for breakfast & the NB Reduced Calorie for dinner. I like that the protein isn't so high, they're stools are perfect, no gas, hardly any tearstaining, rarely vomit, & they're healthy. Plus they like it.  But they're not picky eaters, they'll eat anything you put in front of them.I can switch them to any NB variety without them having any problems at all.I've tried a few other brands with higher ratings but most have higher protein amts or cause them both to poop twice as much. So I'm sticking with NB.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 19 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673579


> I honestly don't look at the ratings. Although it's a good guide, I get a quality food, that works for us.
> 
> I like Wellness, and Natural Balance. I've had so many dogs, in and out, and have never had a problem.
> I also feed the Duck and Potato. To be honest, I've had several dogs come in here with allergies, and
> ...


Ditto! I've tried 5 & 6 star on Ollie and we always go back to NB. He just does the best on it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not all dog foods are geared for the small dog, so the ratings sites don't always help 
if there are allergies or other sensitivities.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 19 2008, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673591


> Not all dog foods are geared for the small dog, so the ratings sites don't always help
> if there are allergies or other sensitivities.[/B]


I agree, when I was comparing some of the 6-star foods, I could tell they would be far too rich for a toy-sized dog.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I will go ahead and try the Natural Balance Potato & Duck Small Bites and see how London does on it. I wanted to try a 6-star food, but they are all incredibly high in protein, and I think it might be too much for London.

I'll let you all know how London does on NB! :thmbup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the venison because the protein, fat, fiber, and cal/cup work for Soda Pop. He gains weight easily and also poops frequently on some foods that are lower in fiber and higher in fat. 

I agree - grain free just is not right for my dogs.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the fish and sweet potato as it is anti-inflammatory for allergy dogs and i am on an allergy dog on yahoogroups and many allergy dogs do well on it. The only complaint i have is it has flaxseed in it and many allergy dogs can be allergic to flaxseed so i have called and asked them to remove it from their ingredients for that reason. 

Also i like fish protein as it is easily digestible protein and i believe due to many maltese and yorkies having liver issues it is important to lower the protein with these breeds or have them on a highly digestible protein 

also i think the only food that was recalled by natural balance during that whole fiasco was their venison


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Honestly I have no idea why I feed it !!I am just plain tired of all this crap about food, everyday it's something else :smstarz: 
It's what works best for Nemo and keeps him happy, so it's good for me then :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I feed mine the duck and potato by Natural Balance because I personally think it has some good contents for a healthy pup! BUT I also feed them Nature's Variety New Zealand Vension and Medley along with some Wellness Weight Management for good measure. So they get a little of each twice a day with a little, like a teaspoon of the organic canned Wellness (get a few cans of everything available at Petco) and a tablespoon of cooked chicken. Mix it all up and they devour it like there was no tomorrow. I do not free feed but feed twice a day. Their poop is FANTASTIC!!!!! 

I started out feeding the Natural Balance Venison but when they voluntarily removed it from the shelf a while back when the big scare of other recalled foods occured, I had no choice but to switch to the Duck and Potato. I had also tried a lamb product and my one maltese began to chew at her feet. So I don't feed lamb for that reason.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Nov 19 2008, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673780


> I feed mine the duck and potato by Natural Balance because I personally think it has some good contents for a healthy pup! BUT I also feed them Nature's Variety New Zealand Vension and Medley along with some Wellness Weight Management for good measure. So they get a little of each twice a day with a little, like a teaspoon of the organic canned Wellness (get a few cans of everything available at Petco) and a tablespoon of cooked chicken. Mix it all up and they devour it like there was no tomorrow. I do not free feed but feed twice a day. Their poop is FANTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> I started out feeding the Natural Balance Venison but when they voluntarily removed it from the shelf a while back when the big scare of other recalled foods occured, I had no choice but to switch to the Duck and Potato. I had also tried a lamb product and my one maltese began to chew at her feet. So I don't feed lamb for that reason.[/B]


Opps I just remembered why I feed it, you recommended it :grouphug: :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 19 2008, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673787


> QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Nov 19 2008, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673780





> I feed mine the duck and potato by Natural Balance because I personally think it has some good contents for a healthy pup! BUT I also feed them Nature's Variety New Zealand Vension and Medley along with some Wellness Weight Management for good measure. So they get a little of each twice a day with a little, like a teaspoon of the organic canned Wellness (get a few cans of everything available at Petco) and a tablespoon of cooked chicken. Mix it all up and they devour it like there was no tomorrow. I do not free feed but feed twice a day. Their poop is FANTASTIC!!!!!
> 
> I started out feeding the Natural Balance Venison but when they voluntarily removed it from the shelf a while back when the big scare of other recalled foods occured, I had no choice but to switch to the Duck and Potato. I had also tried a lamb product and my one maltese began to chew at her feet. So I don't feed lamb for that reason.[/B]


Opps I just remembered why I feed it, you recommended it :grouphug: :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:wub: And I remember why I never tried the Fish  ...............Nemo's poop stunk the high heavens!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i feed it b/c of my basset's allergies and it is the only one approved for growing dogs and allergies. also its cheaper than i can get prescription at cost so thats another plus. my dogs like it too. they look forward to dinner. out of 4 malts only 1 has tear stains...food isnt the cause in my house. i think its a great food. i had a client switch her dog to a high protein diet and her kidney values became high. took her off that food and they are back to normal. most dogs are not made to live off such high protein.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I feed Paris IVD's venison and potato. Does anyone know if there is a big difference between the two?


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Both Boys have allergies and they love it!! We switch back and forth between the Duck and Potato and the Fish and Potato...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Its one of the only foods that contains a single source protein...which I needed in order to figure out Brody's food allergy.

I also like it that its grain free, which Cooper, Gracie and Brody all need due to allergies.  

Since going grain free....no more yeasty tear stains.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IVD has regular potato in it. Natural Balance is sweet potato. Natural Balance also has flaxseed oil which can be a culprit with food allergies. If your dog is doing well on the IVD, I probably wouldn't mess with success.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 23 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676096


> IVD has regular potato in it. Natural Balance is sweet potato. Natural Balance also has flaxseed oil which can be a culprit with food allergies. If your dog is doing well on the IVD, I probably wouldn't mess with success.[/B]


Thanks...I will be sticking to IVD. I called Natural Balance and the calories in an 8 oz cup of sweet potato & venison is 409, potato and duck is 427. IVD's vension and potato is 268. Paris gained about a pound on her last round of steroids...she sure doesn't need to be gaining any more.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow! A lb is a lot on her. I wouldn't switch her food if it is working well. The last time I tried switching cost me $$$$
and poor little Buttons much discomfort.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just got back from Petco from getting the Natural Balance Potato & Duck kibble. I didn't get the small bites because they seemed large around but thin in the bag, but now that I've opened the bag, they seem pretty hard to crunch. I actually put one in between my teeth to break and it was difficult for even ME. London does like to crunch and chew her food, so hopefully she will be able to eat this bag of it, and if she does well with the ingredients, I will get the small bites next time. I can't let this bag go to waste. lol


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

If London wouldn't eat the regular sized kibble, you might want to see if Petco will let you exchange even though you have opened it. Some pet food allow you to return the food, if your pet doesn't like it. Just a thought.

Good luck. I hope London does well on it. I know Abbie is!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Nov 24 2008, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676870


> If London wouldn't eat the regular sized kibble, you might want to see if Petco will let you exchange even though you have opened it. Some pet food allow you to return the food, if your pet doesn't like it. Just a thought.
> 
> Good luck. I hope London does well on it. I know Abbie is!!! [/B]


Oh, really??? Maybe I will give them a call and explain that it's hard for her to eat and see if they will let me exchange it. I have to go back into town anyway. Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Woohoo! Petco said it would be no problem to exchange it for the Small Bites. She did eat a few pieces of the regular size, but it's huge compared to her Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy (lamb) food.

I didn't buy the small bites in the first place because I like to buy the 15lb bags and keep them in the sealed food containers, but my Petco only carries the small bites in the 5lb bags, nothing larger. I guess I'll just have to deal with it! lol


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

It took me awhile to finally find a food that Clifford goes for and the NB duck and potatoe small bites works for us. His tear stains have cleared, and he enjoys it. I will not switch unless absolutely necessary. I don't believe in switching around, because they get bored. Maltese are known for not being big eaters and can skip meals. I free feed, and he finishes his daily portions always.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 24 2008, 05:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676885


> Woohoo! Petco said it would be no problem to exchange it for the Small Bites. She did eat a few pieces of the regular size, but it's huge compared to her Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy (lamb) food.
> 
> I didn't buy the small bites in the first place because I like to buy the 15lb bags and keep them in the sealed food containers, but my Petco only carries the small bites in the 5lb bags, nothing larger. I guess I'll just have to deal with it! lol[/B]


That's great!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

<span style="color:#9932CC">I went back and exchanged the bag for the Small Bites and was shocked at how tiny they are! They're smaller than her Solid Gold kibble (which is pretty small). She seems to like it "okay" so far -- not thrilled about it, but she IS eating it mixed in her other food. Thanks again Maggie for the suggestion on exchanging it! :thmbup: 

Only time will tell how she does on this new food. I'm anxious (sad, I know! lol) to see what her poopy looks like, and am curious if her gas is less. She has a little strand of tear staining on each inside corner of her eye that goes straight down her face on the sides, and it would be wonderful if that would clear up from the food change, although I'm not expecting it to since she was already on a lamb diet so chances of her being allergic to something in her Solid Gold food is probably slim.</span>


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't feed Natural Balance because my kids didn't like it and I had trouble making them it. My kids used to be on the skinny side but since I switched to Orijen - they are at the perfect weight now. The pieces are also small enough for them.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I recommended NB duck and potato to my friend whose shih tzu was having itching problems. After a short while her dog was not itching at all! My friend thinks I am a genius! :sHa_banana:


----------

